# Need to reduce carbs and increase fat?



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello all, I need to find some foods to swap in my diet. I'm trying to reduce my carb intake and increase my good fat intake. Are there any easy swaps you lot do?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Just go for the really fatty stuff, ignore the bullsh1t about heart disease. If I go low carb I just have chicken thighs with skin, loads of bacon, cheese, 100% pork sausages, there's LOADS of options.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe a real noob question but is there a difference in fats? I.e good and bad ones? Is there any to avoid?


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Any high protein diet will inevitably result in high fat content.

Rump steak for breakfast, lunch and tea


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

look up essential fatty acids a great source for these is polyunsaturated fats, then trans fats, saturated, monounstaturated this will give you insight into different fats, you want to stick to poly and mono as much as possible


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Maybe a real noob question but is there a difference in fats? I.e good and bad ones? Is there any to avoid?


Lets overlook the internet brothers claim and look at science.

Science - the most educated men - currently has the stance that, as long it is not trans fats, it does not really matter.

For this Sport, one should keep in mind that any dietary fat will be stored as body fat immediately if the glycogen stores are full.


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

con1981 said:


> Any high protein diet will inevitably result in high fat content.
> 
> Rump steak for breakfast, lunch and tea


What?

Tuna in brine, turkey, chicken breast...

Have you heard about them?


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Evoo


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

jackedjackass said:


> What?
> 
> Tuna in brine, turkey, chicken breast...
> 
> Have you heard about them?


Lol your right but he wants fats nuts, eggs and mackerel would also be on my list


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Just go for the really fatty stuff, ignore the bullsh1t about heart disease. If I go low carb I just have chicken thighs with skin, loads of bacon, cheese, 100% pork sausages, there's LOADS of options.


What bodyfat percentage are you?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Trevor McDonald said:


> What bodyfat percentage are you?


Not sure, I don't really bother with it anymore. I'm probably around %9 tho atm.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chicken thigh in place of chicken breast, High fat cottage cheese, Grind some peanuts and nuts in your protein shake


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Greek yogurt full fat, mixed nuts peanut butter


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

Unsalted nuts (Brazilian, pecan and walnuts are excellent), EVOO, fatty fish (mackerel, salmon), avocado, natural peanut butter.. plenty of good fats in those.


----------



## Bobby's Nuts (Oct 7, 2014)

I usually add Peanut Butter & Flaxseed Oil to my shakes to up my fat intake, and also add Extra Virgin Olive Oil to most meals.

Fatty Fish is also great (Salmon, Mackeral, Sardines etc..)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Salmon.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

avoid trans fats that's pretty much it

eat eggs

olive oil

fish

gammon

beef

bacon

sausage


----------



## Burty5 (Nov 1, 2014)

I put cashews on a baking dish grate cheese on top them bake them for about 30 minutes this is lovely after it's been chilled in the fridge for a couple hours


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Eggs, sausages and bacon medallions cooked in coconut oil for brekkie

Sirloin Steak and a jacket with melted cheese for lunch

Salmon with some buttered veg/baby potatoes for dinner.

Full fat Greek yog and peanut butter before bed.

Flaxseed and mixed nuts with whey between meals.

High fat, low carb and tasty.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Change rice for grated cooked cauliflower it tastes so good and hardly any carbs.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

con1981 said:


> Any high protein diet will inevitably result in high fat content.
> 
> Rump steak for breakfast, lunch and tea


thats not strictly true mate! training days i consumer 285g protein 600g carbs 45g fats and non training i have 400g protein 120g fats 250g carbs thats fairly high protien and low fat


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

1manarmy said:


> thats not strictly true mate! training days i consumer 285g protein 600g carbs 45g fats and non training i have 400g protein 120g fats 250g carbs thats fairly high protien and low fat


why do have more protein/fats on non training days?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

scot-ish said:


> why do have more protein/fats on non training days?


its just what my coach put me on mate im unsure of the actual reasons but i would guess its due to carbs wont be burned or used as i dont train or exercise at all them days and having constant low fats is detremental to natural test levels so 2 days of higher fats would also help with that.


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> thats not strictly true mate! training days i consumer 285g protein 600g carbs 45g fats and non training i have 400g protein 120g fats 250g carbs thats fairly high protien and low fat


What u eating protein wise to keep the fat that low? I guess there's no lamb chops in there


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

con1981 said:


> What u eating protein wise to keep the fat that low? I guess there's no lamb chops in there


No mate mainly chicken with one sitting of 5% fat steak mince! I have oats n whey twice a day also


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

scot-ish said:


> why do have more protein/fats on non training days?


Cabrs are put to much better use on training days, particularly if you consume the majority of them around your workouts.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

1manarmy said:


> its just what my coach put me on mate im unsure of the actual reasons but i would guess its due to carbs wont be burned or used as i dont train or exercise at all them days and having constant low fats is detremental to natural test levels so 2 days of higher fats would also help with that.


Are you Natural then? And is that the same amount of calories on training days as non training days?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Ukmeathead said:


> Are you Natural then? And is that the same amount of calories on training days as non training days?


Yes mate natural offseason and use AAS for prep! No mate I'm under on non training days


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

1manarmy said:


> Yes mate natural offseason and use AAS for prep! No mate I'm under on non training days


How are you finding that? Is it keeping you lean whilst gaining muscle, Are you still eating above maintenance on non training day's or are you actually eating under on them day's?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Ukmeathead said:


> How are you finding that? Is it keeping you lean whilst gaining muscle, Are you still eating above maintenance on non training day's or are you actually eating under on them day's?


hello mate! yeah im the largest ive ever been at the monent and also the strongest! im a firm beliver you can gain off cycle if diet and routine is right! im eating above maintenace on all days mate!


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

1manarmy said:


> hello mate! yeah im the largest ive ever been at the monent and also the strongest! im a firm beliver you can gain off cycle if diet and routine is right! im eating above maintenace on all days mate!


I might give this approach a shot what are the basic's if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Ukmeathead said:


> I might give this approach a shot what are the basic's if you don't mind me asking.


Basics for what pal diet or training? If diet then I would work out your daily macros now and reduce fat to 45g training days and make the calories up with carbs also protein no higher than 245 so enables more carbs


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Avoid trans fats and hydrogenated foods. These are the really "bad" fats, most of the other stuff from whole foods is gonna be pretty "good". A few of my faves:

-Eggs eggs eggs! 8 Egg omlette? Sure!

-Full Fat Greek Yoghurt

-Cheese

-Cooking with olive oil

-Steak

-Full fat milk

-Salmon


----------

